# Topics > Related topics > Explainable AI (XAI) >  Explainable AI, tools and frameworks to deploy interpretable and inclusive machine learning models, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

cloud.google.com/explainable-ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google tackles the black box problem with Explainable AI"

by Leo Kelion
November 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Creates New Explainable AI Program To Enhance Transparency and Debugability"

by Daniel Nelson
December 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Intro to Explanations for AI Platform (AI Adventures)

Apr 23, 2020




> In this episode of AI Adventures, we’ll show you how to use Cloud’s AI Prediction service, and how it helps you understand your model’s outputs by recognizing bias and discrepancies via AI Explanations. Yufeng Cao also speaks to the different use cases for the two methods of feature attribution within AI Explanations - sampled shapely and integrated gradients - and what models are best suited for these attributions.

----------

